# AVL Baum



## ven000m (5. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche einen funktionierenden AVL Baum, wo man auch int's etc. reinwerfen kann. Ich finde das sei hier schonmal gesagt nur Applets bei Google, oder sowas in der Richtung.

Benutzen will ich aber nur ein Konsolen Programm.


----------



## mic_checker (6. Jan 2006)

Du willst also net selber programmieren, sondern ein fertiges kriegen?

Ich hab das ganze ma vor einiger Zeit zur Übung für D+A programmiert, allerdings ist das ganze grafisch, mit nem JTree als Hilfe zur Veranschaulichung (auch wenn net ganz so gut geeignet für AVL-Baum).

Könnt ma gucken ob ich den Source finde, aber programmier doch selber dran, lernst wenigstens was


----------



## ven000m (7. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

richtig, ich wills nicht selber programmieren und mich auch nicht groß damit abgeben.

Ich brauch es einfach schlimm? Wieso trainieren Informatiker nicht mehr in der Fitcom statt Zuhause vorm PC abzugreien, fühl dich jetzt nicht angegriffen.

Ich will mich nicht immer rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## SnooP (7. Jan 2006)

nunja... - AVL-Baum programmieren ist eine typische Hausaufgabe an der Uni.. und da es ein Prinzip dieses Forums ist, dass keine Hausaufgaben gelöst werden sollen... - du verstehst schonn ...


soooweit dazu - da aber AVL-Bäume recht häufig schon irgendwo programmiert wurden, gibts dazu auch was im Netz... - wie z.B. bei Wikipedia in den Links... dort kommt man zu nem AVLTree der als Nutzlast Integer-Objekte nutzt... - statt der Integers kann man aber auch durchaus den Tree so umwandeln, dass er Objekte speichern kann bzw. Objekte die das Interface Comparable implementieren... dann ist die Vergleichsmöglichkeit da.. - ne andere Möglichkeit wäre größere Objekte mit entsprechender Nutzlast zu speichern, die aber jeweils nen Key-Value besitzen, so dass man die Nodes entsprechend im Baum einfügen kann...


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jan 2006)

ven000m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauch es einfach schlimm? Wieso trainieren Informatiker nicht mehr in der Fitcom statt Zuhause vorm PC abzugreien, fühl dich jetzt nicht angegriffen.
> 
> Ich will mich nicht immer rechtfertigen müssen.


Weil es von mir aus bis zur nächsten Fitcom knapp 50 km sind und ich nicht jeden Tag die 50km fahren will  :bae: *g*

Wie gesagt, ich such mal - müsste es noch irgendwo rumfliegen haben.

Ansich ist es nicht soo schwer, das einzigste wodrüber du dir dabei wirklich gedanken machen musst sind die Rotationen des Baumes, also die Einfach/Doppelrotationen.

Ich meld mich wenn ich es gefunden hab *g*


----------



## ven000m (7. Jan 2006)

ja danke nett von dir


----------

